# Show us your pocket knife, what do you carry daily



## Davyd (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, I haven't seen a thread yet on pocket knives - I guess they are called EDC "Every day carry" 
I have a variety of pocket knives that I rotate. Currently I carry a Microtech Ultratech. I would upload pictures but for some reason I can't anymore here on MTBR. What do you carry?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm never without this thing.
=sParty


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Found this one on the road and it became my everyday carry


----------



## jmossbarger (Oct 30, 2013)

Small Case for my daily carry. It's only about 3" long, so not to big. The yellow handle reminded me of my dad and grandfathers Case knives when I was little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmossbarger (Oct 30, 2013)

Here are my other preferred daily carries. These are for jeans day at work and weekends! 









This is my old daily carry before the small Case. Still a nice small backup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a few, but carry this one most of the time.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Benchmade Adamas. Strong enough to wedge in a crack and use as a step.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I had a Boker Ekselimoor 2 as my edc for 8 years, then lost it. 

Currently my EDC is a Kershaw Skyline. I wasn’t sure about it at first, but now that it’s broken in, and I’ve gotten more used to it, I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what I typically take with me besides my phone and car key. I'll take the flashlight if it's dark out.

The knife is a Spyderco Persistence with a third party "deep carry" clip.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm 100% sold on the small Swiss Army Classic: It's small and flat for the pocket, the scissors are more handy than a blade 90% of the time, the toothpick is also quite handy, and the flathead tip of the file is perfectly shaped for small philips head screws. The tweezers are also a nice size, especially for very small splinters or those tiny blackberry thorns. 
Like this one: https://www.rei.com/product/403028/...VVR6tBh20OQSTEAQYASABEgIpc_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Got me a sog toothlock, great little knife. A blackberry slayer.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Boker ceramic and titanium. Going on 15 years with one lost and found incident. Never sharpened, has few micro chips in the blade but still g2g.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've gone through quite a few over the years- several Spyderco blades and a number of CRKT M16 variants. This is my current- wanted something smaller and thinner:


----------



## gnarzt (Jan 30, 2020)

This is mine, i wanted something that didn't look tactical. Spyderco Sage 4. Ti bolsters, Arizona Ironwood scales, nice deep carry with a wire clip.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

That’s downright elegant.
=sParty


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Edc or mtb edc? Mtb I carry a spiderco salt plain edge on me, with mora garberg on my camelback with leather man and and original alien tool. 

Edc I have a tops bob, bm contego, buck marksman, tops msk 2.5 necker, and leatherman 
On occasion i swap out the bob for a bm Bushcrafter. 

I like knives but no mid tech’s or customs. My compound bows cost as much as my new fezarri.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I rotate between a few Kershaw's, Syderco's, Kizer's, and SOG's, I even have a Chris Reeves clone when I'm going out.


----------



## FatRap64 (May 24, 2020)

I own a bunch, but this Chicago Cutlery piece is my favorite. My mom gave it to me for my 23rd birthday. I'm now 56.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I usually carry one of my Emerson knives. I have been a fan for many years. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing special but I've had it for years.









Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

I have 8 years EDC on an ESEE Izula. A small fixed blade has turned out to be perfect for me. I bought my brother one and he's carried his daily for 7 years.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

*Benchmade and Buck*

My daily carry is Benchmade Mel Pardue design......had it for a long time. My two newest blades are a BM 2750 Sibert spring assist and a Buck spring assist. I prefer the Benchmades because they seem to fit my hand better and the clip can be mounted LH or RH.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

while I'm big on fixed blade knifes having some custom and production knives from benchmade, fiddleback, cpk. I'm not much of an edc/folding guy and only have a black wave that I keep in my car, but I do wish I had a small sebenza even more because they are made a 5min drive from my house!


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

Spyderco Dragonfly. Sorry, but too lazy to take a picture or go find a link. I have carried one of these for many years. Just the right size for me.

Funny thing is that I have a ton of other knives. When out hiking, kayaking, backpacking, camping, etc., I usually have some fixed blade knife strapped to my backpack strap or PFD strap, or on my belt. But every single time that I need a knife, I reach into my pocket for my Spyderco. Well, except for when I am trout fishing, then I reach for my cheap Rapala small filet knife (which never disappoints).

Spyderco is one of the very, very few knives with which I have ever been pleased with a stainless blade. They simply get it right with the grade of stainless. They come sharp, stay sharp, and take an edge. I rarely ever take a sharpener to my Spyderco (maybe every 2 years or so). Every few months I make 20 passes across a leather strop with some paste on it, and that alone keeps it plenty sharp. 

I have never been very satisfied with any Gerber, Kershaw, etc. type knife.

For my whittling and carving knives, which is another topic, I love my Moras, with carbon steel blades (not stainless). They come with, keep, and take an edge that will beat even a Spyderco. Stainless can never touch carbon in that regard, even though Spyderco comes pretty close.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fall/Winter EDC: Benchmade Mini Crooked River 
Spring/Summer EDC: Benchmade Mini Griptilian with G10 grips


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've carried this Microtech for the last couple years. While it requires some simple maintenance once in a while I'm a big fan. It disappears in your pocket and it's still got a reasonably long handle and blade. Plus it's just fun to play with. I do have a Three Sisters Forge thin beast for when I'm traveling and it's great as well.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

customfab said:


> I've carried this Microtech for the last couple years. While it requires some simple maintenance once in a while I'm a big fan. It disappears in your pocket and it's still got a reasonably long handle and blade. Plus it's just fun to play with. I do have a Three Sisters Forge thin beast for when I'm traveling and it's great as well.
> View attachment 1366339


Damn. Now I fear I'm going to have to spend $300ish on another knife... even tho I don't "need" one. Just not sure I can live without such a cool unit as the Microtech Ultratech. Thanks a lot, customfab. 
=sParty


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

customfab said:


> I've carried this Microtech for the last couple years. While it requires some simple maintenance once in a while I'm a big fan. It disappears in your pocket and it's still got a reasonably long handle and blade. Plus it's just fun to play with. I do have a Three Sisters Forge thin beast for when I'm traveling and it's great as well.


is the quality really that good??


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Outrider66 said:


> Spyderco Dragonfly. Sorry, but too lazy to take a picture or go find a link. I have carried one of these for many years. Just the right size for me.
> 
> Funny thing is that I have a ton of other knives. When out hiking, kayaking, backpacking, camping, etc., I usually have some fixed blade knife strapped to my backpack strap or PFD strap, or on my belt. But every single time that I need a knife, I reach into my pocket for my Spyderco. Well, except for when I am trout fishing, then I reach for my cheap Rapala small filet knife (which never disappoints).
> 
> ...


Yes, when I mtb, I carry a Dragonfly with superblue blade. I love the size and weight.


----------



## norbertriedi (Apr 26, 2020)

*Swiss guy, french knife with self chipcarved handle*

It's always in my pocket, while mountainbiking or in a meeting: French Opinel with self chipcarved olivewooden handle.







[HR][/HR]


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> is the quality really that good??


I don't regret buying it that's for sure. The thing you have to realize about a knife of this style is that they're more complicated, so you're going to add $100-150 to a standard liner lock for comparable quality.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

customfab said:


> I don't regret buying it that's for sure. The thing you have to realize about a knife of this style is that they're more complicated, so you're going to add $100-150 to a standard liner lock for comparable quality.


There's no doubt you get what you pay for, my buddy has a nearly $500 Chris Reeve Sebenza and it truly is a work of art. For me, I'm good with kershaw's, CRKT's, SOG's, good-quality chinese knives, and the occasional Spyderco.
For a true work of art look at this beauty by Stan Wilson, especially at 10:15.






Dang it, still can't embed.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's me with mine. If I'm attacked by the orc army I'll be ready.


----------



## wosateg (Oct 31, 2021)

What knives I daily carry. A Spyderco for daily chores carried on my right pocket right behind my clipped-on mini flashlight. And a karambit carried clipped inside my left pocket and pushed forward(since I’m left-handed). The karambit is never used for anything its sole purpose in life is to be used as a get off me weapon. Best Japanese Knives for Chefs I have a training blade of the same with a rounded blade and no point. I practice with the training blade on a heavy bag and concentrate on five fast cuts from the draw. I would like to see photos of what you carry, where you carry it, how you deploy it, and what your training regimen is. Do you carry more than one? What different kinds of blades do you carry for work or hunting, what laws govern what you can carry. Let’s see some photos and prices.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry guys. I wish I could participate. Unfortunately, in Canada, all we have are knives more suitable for peeling potatoes and making baked apple Betty, than fending off wild creatures.

PS - solid necro bump.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Sorry guys. I wish I could participate. Unfortunately, in Canada, all we have are knives more suitable for peeling potatoes and making baked apple Betty, than fending off wild creatures.
> 
> PS - solid necro bump.


Lol...you want to avoid a knife fight at all costs anyways.

"The loser bleeds out in the street...and the winner bleeds out on the way to the hospital".


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> Lol...you want to avoid a knife fight at all costs anyways.
> 
> "The loser bleeds out in the street...and the winner bleeds out on the way to the hospital".


Haha. I was mostly kidding. I rely primarily on bear spray, bangers and an inReach Mini. But fk it. If I have to pull a Revenant to save my daughter, I at least want to have some kind of a chance to at least buy her some time. The only chance I would have is if the grizz pulled a muscle laughing at my “weapon”.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I like the idea pepper spray. I carry POM OC spray. Its small and discreet. You want to keep a potential assailant as far away from you as possible. Even carrying concealed...I'd use a non lethal method like OC spray before using a more "lethal" method.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

This is fun. I rotate every few weeks.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I was really active on a knife forum for a long time (my username is the same on bladeforums.com, where I've got a bit over 3k posts or something like that). Although I haven't been there much lately (too much biking ). Most people into knives seem to fall under one of a few categories. The people that like collecting things, the people that need the right tool for the job, and the people that like to accessorize.

I'm one of the "I needed to learn about them so I could find the right tool for the job" people. I don't collect, and now that I have more or less what I'm looking for, I haven't paid as much attention in years.

My normal EDC is still the Kershaw Skyline (still miss my Exskelimoor II though). Great knife for $40. Made in the USA, good blade size, decent steel, I like that its manual opening (somewhat uncommon for a Kershaw these days...). I wish the handle shape was a bit different, but I like the small size and weight. It makes a good EDC. It comes a bit stiff, so if you go try one out somewhere, be aware that they take a bit to loosen up (meaning, flipping was initially harder to do, now that the washers have worn in, its good to go).

When I'm going more formal (aka, going to church, etc), I take my Boker Wasabi with the oak handle (not my photo, but its the same knife as the one in the middle). Its kind of interesting, its a flip-able slipjoint. Which means it doesn't lock close, or open. So it wouldn't be a great knife for heavy work, but its super slim and light, and useful for all the stuff I would need when wearing dress clothes.










If I'm out hiking/camping, I don't carry a folder usually. But if a folder comes, its a Svord Peasant, or Opinel. More likely though its a Mora, or a Becker BK16 though. The Svord I use because its cheap, has a huge handle, and is basically a short tang fixed blade with a folding handle. The Opinel I like because it basically doesn't weigh, and the spine is SUPER sharp for firesteels, or fuzzing stuff.

Also, put me in the camp of "I definitely don't carry because it could be considered a weapon, but I guess if I had to, its better than nothing".


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ocnLogan said:


> I was really active on a knife forum for a long time (my username is the same on bladeforums.com, where I've got a bit over 3k posts or something like that). Although I haven't been there much lately (too much biking ). Most people into knives seem to fall under one of a few categories. The people that like collecting things, the people that need the right tool for the job, and the people that like to accessorize.
> 
> I'm one of the "I needed to learn about them so I could find the right tool for the job" people. I don't collect, and now that I have more or less what I'm looking for, I haven't paid as much attention in years.
> 
> ...


The Kershaw Skyline is what I want. No dice in Canada. Too extreme, apparently.


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

One in the middle is the oldest at 17y

Other 2 are about 5yo

The solider is the one I hand out to non knife people who believe knives are a prying tool.

And the old girl Moo-Moo 14yo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The Kershaw Skyline is what I want. No dice in Canada. Too extreme, apparently.


Given, I'm not a Canadian knife law expert. But last I heard, the general national laws weren't horrible (although, admittedly not great either). Is it the national, or local/municipal laws that are causing you the most problems?

Last I heard Canadian knife laws, seemed vaguely like NYC. Where the rules specifically say no automatics (sorry, no microtech OTF's for you), and no "gravity" knives. And "Gravity knives" in this case seems to mean "can a LEO manage to snap the knife hard enough to make the knife open, or otherwise open it with one hand". But I don't see anything against it locking like NYC has?

The other bit is about "intent". So you can totally carry a large fixed blade hunting/camping knife if you want, out in the open. Just... not taking it into the night club or something like that.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ocnLogan said:


> Given, I'm not a Canadian knife law expert. But last I heard, the general national laws weren't horrible (although, admittedly not great either). Is it the national, or local/municipal laws that are causing you the most problems?
> 
> Last I heard Canadian knife laws, seemed vaguely like NYC. Where the rules specifically say no automatics (sorry, no microtech OTF's for you), and no "gravity" knives. And "Gravity knives" in this case seems to mean "can a LEO manage to snap the knife hard enough to make the knife open, or otherwise open it with one hand". But I don't see anything against it locking like NYC has?
> 
> The other bit is about "intent". So you can totally carry a large fixed blade hunting/camping knife if you want, out in the open. Just... not taking it into the night club or something like that.











GearJunkie


Outdoor Adventure News & Reviews




gearjunkie.com


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

I buy one every couple years. Keep em sharp, and don’t worry about scratches and day use. Surprisingly handy. One day hope to have five or six different folders with different steels and scales, weights, blades etc:
Definitely not for defense or collecting, not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is another knife I’ve owned for 30 years. It’s a Camillus straight blade with a born date of 5/1984. I use it mainly when I’m in the back country. For some reason straight blades knives make the current population of California nervous.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

My girlfriend got me this for Christmas. Something I kind of always wanted but wouldn't gratuitously buy for myself. 









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

C619V said:


> One in the middle is the oldest at 17y
> Other 2 are about 5yo


Nice Sebenzas! I've had a plain large since 2001 and a small with blackwood inlay since 2011.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

danarnold said:


> Ive looked at a couple reviews.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions on a good every day carry knife.
> 
> ...


Personal Preference: I dislike combo serrated edges. They usually put the serrated part right up next to the blade, which is prime real estate for a blade (its the most controllable part). And also, serrated edges are harder to sharpen for most people (including myself). So, therefore, all of my knives are non-serrated. But if you're not usually one to sharpen your own knives, that might not be a big deal.

If you do a lot of cutting of very fibrous stuff (like rope), then a serrated knife may be worth considering. If I worked on a fishing boat, or something else where I would have to cut line/rope/nets all the time, I'd have a fully serrated hawkbill (Spyderso Salt series using H1).

A few more broad stroke questions to think about:

How will you use it? Do you care about steel? Preference for how you carry the knife (which pocket, do you have a preference for tip up/tip down, etc)? What about opening method? Do you care about how it looks?

IMO, knives that are good to use with work gloves on, are larger in the hand, and have different locks than knives I like to EDC.

For actual EDC's, I like thin, and light knives. Heavier knives can tear up pants pockets, and often don't carry well in pants that aren't cargo pants or jeans.

Honestly, I'd say take a look at the Kershaw website, and see what catches your fancy using their filters. Kershaw seems to operate consistently in the middle ground between low end trash, and higher end knives like Benchmade, and seem to do well in the area you're looking.

Things like the Volt, Chill, Barricade, Clash would be ones I would look at first personally (because I am a tip down carry only kind of guy, as I right rear pocket carry). The CRKT Drifter is another option to consider.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

danarnold said:


> Ive looked at a couple reviews.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions on a good every day carry knife.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple I that are sitting on my table.

One is the Olight Parrot and the other is the Kershaw Cryo with a third party clip. The Parrot I believe is around 60 and the Cryo was around 35 when I bought it a few years ago. The third party clip brought the price to 60.

I’ve been carrying the Parrot of the past year. I really like the thumb flipper. I like my knives to sit low when clipped to the inside of my pocket.

Civivi makes some nice lower priced knives. Spyderco has some $50-ish knives in the Persistence and Tenacious. I have both of those too.

Most of my blades are all straight edge.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

danarnold said:


> Ive looked at a couple reviews.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions on a good every day carry knife.
> 
> ...


to get started a simple d2 option like this, and then evaluate and invest as you use and learn what you need


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Spyderco Para 3. I like the size and utility of this blade.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Boker Kwaiken. Slightly modified flip tab for better purchase.


----------



## TOGALOCK (8 mo ago)

I’ve been carrying a Benchmade 940-1 for years. It’s the lightest, slimmest, never know you're carrying it knife I’ve ever had. The S90V blade is a bit difficult to sharpen, but it retains a great daily use edge for a long time.

Sorry, my only photo included my other EDC, as well.


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

TOGALOCK said:


> I’ve been carrying a Benchmade 940-1 for years. It’s the lightest, slimmest, never know you're carrying it knife I’ve ever had. The S90V blade is a bit difficult to sharpen, but it retains a great daily use edge for a long time.
> 
> Sorry, my only photo included my other EDC, as well.
> View attachment 1998525


My pocket knife is the 9400 (auto 940), and the XL version of the other EDC.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

jimPacNW said:


> I'm 100% sold on the small Swiss Army Classic: It's small and flat for the pocket, the scissors are more handy than a blade 90% of the time, the toothpick is also quite handy, and the flathead tip of the file is perfectly shaped for small philips head screws. The tweezers are also a nice size, especially for very small splinters or those tiny blackberry thorns.
> Like this one: https://www.rei.com/product/403028/swiss-army-classic-knife?sku=4030280079&store=69&cm_mmc=PLA_Google|21700000001700551_4030280079|92700057183692119|none|71700000062010668&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhpK9nM7h6wIVVR6tBh20OQSTEAQYASABEgIpc_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


same.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Classic leatherman wave is my EDC. Depending on where I go I will add to my quiver.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Spyderco ATS 55. I didn't buy it on purpose. I was in a trinket shop in town 15 years ago








and they had a box of cheap Chinese knives near the register and this was in the box. $15. I've seen them NIB on ebay for a lot more. I recently broke the clip off and am waiting for a new clip to get here. I use it everyday.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

The last time I dumped my pockets… I have since quit the tobacco.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^Sweet! I just picked up a Holosun 507c.


----------



## TOGALOCK (8 mo ago)

I have the Holosun on my P365. I love it.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

My edc pocket knife has been a Zero Tolerance 0556CF. I recently picked up a Benchmade 533-3 mini bugout with carbon handle because I wanted something smaller and lighter.
I still carry the ZT when I don't mind the size and weight.
Both are kinda rough to sharpen; ZT is Elmax the Benchmade is S90V, but sharpen with a little bit of time and hold an edge well.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

my edc's
I've been carrying the Kershaw Ken Onion Storm II for about 20 yrs.
My two latest carry knives are a Kershaw One Ton and a CRKT Vox Large Batum


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

CRKT has been killing it the last few years with the Voxnaes designs, among others.

I have a Piet, which is a pretty good budget EDC flipper liner lock for around 30 bucks. Decent steel, good ergos, nice feeling scales and good action. My only complaint is one I have with most "tactical" type knives and that is that the blade is a bit thick, particularly for its size.











I'm really a slipjoint guy at heart. Simple steel, thin blades, traditional design. A SAK Cadet is a frequent EDC and I have a hard time trying to replace it, although I try.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Notthatbryan said:


> My edc pocket knife has been a Zero Tolerance 0556CF. I recently picked up a Benchmade 533-3 mini bugout with carbon handle because I wanted something smaller and lighter.
> I still carry the ZT when I don't mind the size and weight.
> Both are kinda rough to sharpen; ZT is Elmax the Benchmade is S90V, but sharpen with a little bit of time and hold an edge well.
> View attachment 2014680


I have a Zero Tolerance 0095BW that I keep in the vehicle. It's Ti, but not much lighter than the cheapy 5-11 I had in my bag for riding. I went ahead and got the Benchmade 533BK-2 Mini Bugout with CF handle (inspired by your post), can't get over the difference in weight! Expensive, but super happy to have it.


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

I used to carry a Swiss Army Knife when I was a kid.

Started carrying a Spyderco Wayne Goddard model when I got trained in stick and knife fighting. Carried it for over 20 years. One day it was gone. I don't know where it went. Only thing I can think of is the clip came loose and it fell someplace.

Got a Kershaw assisted-open (Made in USA.) Pretty cool knife. I carried it for a couple years.

Then I started teaching school again, occasionally. The Kershaw would probably have qualified as a weapon, and I wanted more functionally than one big blade gave me.

So, I just bought a vintage Swiss Army Knife of the same model I had when I was a kid. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

TwiceHorn said:


> My only complaint is one I have with most "tactical" type knives and that is that the blade is a bit thick, particularly for its size.


I have a feeling you’d enjoy the Kershaw Leek.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

I left my “real” knife in the camper, but this Gerber has been effective for my needs, and not worry about when someone needs to borrow a knife. I believe I also have the option to take the blade out and keep it if going through security? Just thought of that, it’s only a $12 knife either way. This is my second one, first was thrown out at a security checkpoint because I forgot I had it and couldn’t secure it anywhere to get later, my fault.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

flgfish said:


> I have a feeling you’d enjoy the Kershaw Leek.


Got one. It's a good knife, but a bit large for my purposes, and I'm not really a fan of steel scales. I think at one point they had one with G10 or micarta slabs and D2 or some fancier steel. I probably should have picked up one of those, but didn't.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Leatherman Skeletool KB. Super lightweight, opens packages and letters like a mofo. Can clip it to the cargo pocket on my bike shorts and not even know it's there. I bought it after watching a video on YT comparing a bunch of different pocket knives, and this was the clear winner for my use/budget.


----------

